# Chopsticks



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2015)

A while back @Cody Killgore amd I trade chopsticks for wood. He sent me to much wood so I decided to make him another set. Well, after this and that and fooling around I finally remembered to. Here is some snakewood chopsticks headed to Cody

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 27, 2015)

That's awesome Tony! Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 27, 2015)

Awesome sticks! Nice score Cody!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Cool project Tony. They looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 27, 2015)

cool beans

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 27, 2015)

Awesome Tony !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> cool beans


Thanks.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Awesome Tony !


Thanks


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Cool project Tony. They looks great.


Thanks


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

TimR said:


> Awesome sticks! Nice score Cody!


Thanks


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 27, 2015)

WHAT, hairstick sales are down so to survive, you convert them to chopsticks. Clever, clever.... Really Tony those look awesome. If that piece under them is left over you can send it to me and I will try out that worthless snakewood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Tony I've had this tune stuck in my head ever since I saw your title so now you have to have it in your head too. The proper use of chopsticks is demonstrated beginning at about halfway through . . . .


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tony I've had this tune stuck in my head ever since I saw your title so now you have to have it in your head too. The proper use of chopsticks is demonstrated beginning at about halfway through . . . .


I'm not going to listen to it I'm not im not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tony I've had this tune stuck in my head ever since I saw your title so now you have to have it in your head too. The proper use of chopsticks is demonstrated beginning at about halfway through . . . .


Ahhhhhh I watched it. Beating on that piano. Crazy guy. Poor kids falling asleep. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> WHAT, hairstick sales are down so to survive, you convert them to chopsticks. Clever, clever.... Really Tony those look awesome. If that piece under them is left over you can send it to me and I will try out that worthless snakewood.


Thanks. It is worthless no need to send it to you. Lol


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dagnabit.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice twigs...

cool video...reminds me of the movie "Big"...


----------

